

Ask YC: Launching gutmeet.com, need Critics. Thx in advance - maien

hi, 
gutmeet.com is my weekend project and can anyone tell me what do you think? 
I understand that there are similar services out there but I am trying to make one that I personally would actually use, simple and clean. My objective is to create a one page form that lets me coordinate everything simple enough even my mom can use it for family gathering.<p>&#60;a href="http://gutmeet.com"&#62;gutmeet.com&#60;/a&#62;<p>I'd like to seek critics on:
is it complicated? or too simple? not helpful at all?
 why you don't find it interesting?
 what is not right?
What else would be nice to have and make you come back etc?
or I have just wasted my weekend?<p>I am seeking critics from web savvy users as well as grandmas. It doesn't hurt me if you find it 100% useless as it is just something I want myself.<p>Thanks for the time.
======
johnrob
You are attacking a good problem - organizing events. However, right now I'm
hung up on the name - I can't picture someone recomending 'gutmeet' to their
friends. It makes me think of the inside of a butcher shop.

~~~
jdroid
Agreed. My first thought was "is this a meetup site for 30+ year old looking
to extend their already robust beer gut?"

~~~
maien
hee. I was thinking of gut feeling and meeting people spontaneously. and Gut
actually means GOOD in German. Just a bit bkgrnd information.

------
kyro
I think it's a nice, useful app. This could be a really cool facebook app as
facebook's event planning doesn't allow for gathering individual's
preferences. I'd use it on facebook, to be honest.

I really like how you convey the purpose of your site by showing users the
steps, and the steps you outline makes me understand the value of your
service. My only question is about how the responses are stored, as there
isn't any sort of log in screen, unless it generates a unique url (I haven't
created a gutmeet). The site could be redesigned in a much more modern and
fresh look. Please get rid of that font for the logo :P. Maybe a better name
could serve well. Gutmeet makes me think of someone eating a chunk of my
intestines.

Congrats, though. Really consider a facebook app. I think something like your
service, with more features, can turn into a full fledged event planning
network that supplements the crap facebook provides.

~~~
maien
Thanks for the advice. Actually I have done other facebook apps that I thought
are useful. But I realize that people on facebook aren't looking for serious
things at all. They are generous on throwing cakes to each other, but not for
any real interaction that you would do real life.

I would give it a thought since it won't be too difficult to do it in
facebook.

regarding the response, yes you do have a unique URL that you can share with
others. I have only make email works since it is out of my scope (my habit) to
communicate with others via other channels.

again. Thanks!

------
snorkel
The front page you have now should be the help page. I think the front page
ought to be just two big loud buttons: create a meeting or find a meeting (and
small text "click here to learn how to use gutmeet").

~~~
rickd
I completely agree. The front page is too busy, with too much "stuff" in the
images. Instead of having images of the 3 step creation, just put the three
steps right there. I think that would make all the difference in the world.

~~~
maien
Good idea. I just did it over the weekend and wasn't ready (no idea) how to
make a proper front page. I will work on the front page.

I intended to deliver enough information for user to grab the idea in 3
seconds. But I guess it isn't a good idea after all.

------
bluelu
There is also <http://www.doodle.ch/>.

For a weekend, it's a nice result. :)

------
pchristensen
Take a look at <http://www.coordinatr.com> \- they have something similar.

~~~
maien
I agree, there are others as well. One of my goal is to have no log in for
anyone. Personally I think that logging in to use something is a big turn off
to me.

Is there anything you'd like to see in such services? such as "um... ok now. I
need to do this next, and it is not here" or "after organzing something, this
is what I move forward with it." etc

I tried to add something easy, but everytime I try to attack one particular
problem, it makes the whole thing complex, which is not what I intend to do.

------
jamesjyu
oohh.. some design issues. Awful font for logo, please don't use that. The
font you used for your buttons are also ridiculous.

Stick to the basics, helvetica or arial.. they'll carry you a long way in
terms of making your app look simple and unobtrusive.

------
jamesmhall
Accidentally went to gutmeat.com at first. Not bad. I thought the screenshots
were live and broken at first. Need some sort of obvious wrapper/fade around
them. Where is the list of events for other people to read?

------
noahlt
Very cool site; the type of thing that I do all the time and never considered
could be automated.

The design of the site could be improved by making it less wide. Not all users
run their apps fullscreen.

